# Recent purchase, Demijohn for $15.



## harryr1961 (Mar 17, 2020)

I bought this recently, repaired a crack with resin and scrubbed out the petrified Madeira. 20" tall. No pontil, the base has a dent base made with a paddle.
I adore it.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 18, 2020)

*Harry . . .
I am intrigued by your claim to have "repaired a crack with resin." Can you describe in more detail what you used and what you did with the resin?
------Harry*


----------

